# Bachmann steam engine driver, which engine?



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I didn't know where else to put this question so I put it here. Last winter I bought a couple of drivers from ebay, thinking from the pictures that they would be from the big hauler. They turned out to be smaller diameter drivers. I was wondering if anyone would know which engine they came from. The driver diameter is 1-5/8ths inches across the face to the tread, they are flanged, and they have a small gear on the axle. They have a crank pin on the outside of the driver, so they're not for an outside frame engine. The gears were split, that's why they were being sold. I was going to use them as drivers for a project, but they're too small diameter for that project. However, they would be a good size for a narrow gauge consolidation, if I could get 2 more from Bachmann. I could probably get the driver set with the replacement gear if I knew which engine they come from.
So, does anyone know which engine these drivers are from?


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Amber, 

Maybe the 2-4-2 Columbia, these have not been made for a while. 

http://girr.org/girr/tips/tips4/columbia_tips.html 

Alec


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are sure they are Bachmann, they would have to be either the Columbia:
Bachmann Columbia 
(Wasnt able to find a good close-up of the drivers..you might have to google around to find one..)


or the Indy (Industrial Mogul/Mining Mogul)










Indy drivers on the left: 










Does it look like one of those?

Driver diameters:
Large Scale Locomotive Blocks

Scot


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I would have to say that it's probably the Colombia. The drivers look like your picture, but the axle does not, it's just a round axle like the axles on the big hauler. Also, these wheels are painted white on the center as well as the rims. The 2-6-0 in your picture doesn't have that, but the picture I found on the internet of the Colombia with the tender does have that. The size in the chart is in the ballpark for either of the wheel sets. 
These were listed as Bachmann drivers in the ebay auction, and the look like typical Bachmann driver construction. I'm guessing that they use the same driver casting for both engines


----------

